# Omg



## Mandaaa101 (Jun 18, 2016)

Full of anxiety. Keep fearing I have something worse then anxiety and dp. Shaking like crazy. Can't relax. Please tell me a sign that I don't have something worse. Please. Please tell me I am not going crazy.


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

It's classic DP man 

If you feel like you're the only one who experiences this, like no one else could possibly understand, it's first of all classic DP. Also, among 7 billion people, do you really think you're that special? 

Just something that helps me cool down ^_^


----------



## Mandaaa101 (Jun 18, 2016)

Why the fuck do we have this. For me it's definitely a thought habit. I don't feel it when I don't think about it.


----------

